# Myrtle Beach Marathon/bike ride



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

So, their is the Myrtle Beach Marathon in february, and their is a charity bike ride of 10, 30, or 63 miles. has anyone ever done this ride. I live only 3 hours away, and have a brother in myrtle beach, so was thinking about doing the 63 mile charity ride. Does anyone know much about this ride? It sounds like just a fun ride, but i don't know what it will be like, maybe yall can keep me from taking a trip and not enjoying it.

Thanks.


----------



## woods360 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have done this ride in the past, good ride. Very flat, usually cold, with a head wind, and muggy. It has started in the previous years @ the Pelicans Stadium parking lot and headed out from there down the coast and then inland. Usually on high traffic area's some on Hwy. 22 and Hwy 501 which is not cool at all. 
Keep in mind it's crazy flat, there are no rollers, nothing, just flat surface for 63 miles with big gust @ times. Something to think about. 
I wouldn't (personally) make the trip just to ride @ the beach, if you have family and other reasons to go, it would work in your schedule fine, otherwise, head to the hills to train.


----------



## gatordoug (Apr 28, 2006)

I go almost every year to do the 1/2 or marathon on Saturday.
Every year I do the Sunday rides, and I say I'm not doing it again, but only sometimes do I skip it. Cold, windy and waaaay too early start time (6:30 start, I think?), but good training.

Unless your'e a Cat. 1, there are group going as fast as you'd like.
Check the weather and make a 'game day' decision, but don't go out of your way to work around it unless you really need to log the miles.


----------



## Anthony_boi (Dec 15, 2008)

What is the charity involved? I live in Charleston and might shoot up there also . . . I've never done any kind of organized ride so a flatland charity might be a good entry for me. Though 6:30am sounds horrendous.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

7:30 AM start, benefits local disabilities groups and the Horry County Disabilities and Special Needs Department.

Looking at the maps, it looks like the metric century route is made up of 3 out and back type routes (about 10 miles each) and one loop route (10 miles plus the 10 miles out and back to get there). It seems a little overpriced for that kinda a ride ($40). They also tack on an additional $25 if you do mail in registration. No day of ride registration.


----------

